# Boda Getta BBQ in auburn al



## wdeegghead (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.bodagettabbq.com/ 
Is any one cooking in this competition?  I live in Auburn and have some bbq experience.  If you  need another person on team i would love to cook with you.  I have a large Big green egg that i can bring.  thanks

n


----------

